# VOTING THREAD - Graphics contest #12 - Sadie



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

There were 10 entries this time.
Please have a look at all the entries before casting your vote.

Voting will end in one week. Sunday July 31th 11pm EST.

----------------------
Entry #1









-----------------------
Entry #2









------------------------
Entry #3









-----------------------
Entry #4









-----------------------
Entry #5









------------------------
Entry #6









--------------------------
Entry #7









------------------------
Entry #8









--------------------------
Entry #9









------------------------
Entry #10


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

*bump*

don't forget to vote!


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

I voted, but it was a tough decision. They are all wonderful and everyone deserves applause for the excellent work! Congratulations to each one of you who submitted an entry...beautiful graphics: all of them!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I voted for 7 but all of them were great! It was hard to choose.


----------



## peppersmom (Apr 20, 2005)

They are all nice, I voted for 9, I love the colors in the background!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awwww shucks! Noone voted for mine. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tim, look what you've done to me! Now I'm a joker like you. :x 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

I voted for entry 9....I just love it  

This is my first time in voting for something like this...do we get to know who the wonderful artist is?

Eva x


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I had a really had time deciding. I didn't even vote until today because there are so many I like. I had to think about it for quite a while. Everyone did a great job!

Katten, 
if you check out This thread, you can see who all of the artists are.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I had to vote #2. It was just too cute!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

come on everybody! cast those votes!


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

I am surprised I am not doing too badly in this contest. Normally I get two votes maximum


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Torties are so hard to work with, nice job everyone.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

*bump*
last chance to vote!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, it looks like this contest is over. Congrats Julie, your entry was awesome! :thumb 

So.... when does the next one start? *Hint* :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Oops sorry! I'll get right on it.


----------

